# Have you used ACE curriculum?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Has anyone used the ACE (Accelerated Christian Education) curriculum? If so, please tell me how you liked it or what you didn't like about it.

Is it only available as the entire curriculum? -- or can I just buy certain subjects. My son is a year behind in math... so I'd probably need to start him back in 3rd grade work until he's caught up. 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

I have not personally used ACE, but I have looked at it. A friend used it for her 4 children. When she put them in a private school that used Abeka, they were quite behind. She blamed it on the curriculum. You can buy individual subjects. The main reason I don't like it is that it is a work-text program. Your child simply works through a workbook until it is done. That works well for some people, but it just isn't for my family, so don't let me prejudice you because of that. I know of Christian schools who use ACE.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

FWIW - I went to a school that used ACE for its high school. I loved it. I'm an independent learner and love to read, so it worked really well for me. There were other kids who needed extra instruction and direction and it failed them miserably. That may be different in a home setting. Yes, the math is a little weak, but I always attributed that to myself!

For my own kids, I use Sonlight and Math-U-See and Bob Jones English and MCP Phonics and MCP Spelling for one of them and Sequential Spelling for another.


----------



## mommabern (Dec 28, 2004)

We used the Ace program 1st grade. We found it worked teaching my son to read. When we got to 2nd grade, my son did not like the workbooks. Seeing the pages and pages of what he had to do overwhelmed him. We switched to SOS. Working on the computer worked really well with us. I like the ease it is for the "teacher". I am looking at switching for his learning style is more hands on so I am glad others are giving their opinions on other material. Though, we might just add "projects" on our own.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I was also an ACE student in High School. It was great with my English... I was able to make honors English in college my first year because my ACT/SAT test scores were high.

Like "Happy Palace" said, it worked great for me because I'm an independent learner. 
I'm not using it to homeschool my kids, because I like to have all of my hands on their projects and learning, so we go about things differently.
I think ACE would be good if you have a child who learns better by reading and self-studying. 

Cricket


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I currently use ACE and other curr. for all 3 of my children. You can purchase the entire ACE curr. or just a particular subject.
My 12th grader has difficulty with math. I agree with the others that the ACE math isn't all it could be. I wish I would have used a different curr. with him for math. I switched my 3rd grader to the Alpha Omega math. I think the ACE program is super for learning to read, spell and for history and english. 
Some negative points: My friend was using ACE and felt that it was "outdated" by the cartoon characters used in the curr. She felt that the traditional roles espoused by the characters were outdated. (I don't have a problem with this aspect of the curr.) What I do have a problem with is outdated information in some of the curr. For example: Last yr my DS did bus. math and some of the info in the PACE (workbook) the stats, examples, ect. were really old (that pace has not been revised since 1976). I know that they are or have updated a great deal of their curr. You would have to really check that out for yourself if that would bother you. I purchased the ACE curr. at the homeschool convention we have in Harrisburg each yr. I told the rep. I was looking for typing curr., you know learning how to type, well what I really meant was keyboarding. I explained that to him. He showed me the Basic Typing PACE there's a typewriter on the cover. I told him who uses typewriters anymore? We both laughed and he said oh, you can still use this to teach keyboarding, so I took his word on it. I should have opened the PACE and checked it out, because this is really outdated material (from 1981). I cannot believe they would sell teaching material on typewriting anymore, but as I look through the PACE's more carefully there it is, pica, elite, carriage return, paper bail, ect. I basically wasted that money. 
There are definitely some positive aspects to the ACE curr. and definitely some negative aspects. 
Just curious, what is SOS curr?


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Oct 10, 2007)

We used ACE for a few years with my oldest daughter because we started homeschooling her in the 5th grade and ACE was the curriculum used by the only private school in the area so I felt it was a safe choice. She went back to the PS for her freshman year this year and she's not having any trouble keeping up- all As and Bs on her only report card so far.

We used it for 1st grade with my middle daughter after using Christian Liberty Press (various publishers) and Rod and Staff for Kindergarten and I was really disappointed in how far behind the ACEs were compared to the CL and R&S. We went back to Christian Liberty Press for the pre-packaged 2nd grade curriculum this year. I really feel that the ACEs work like anything else, their effectiveness depends entirely on your student's learning style. 

We've had both good and poor results with them at the same time - just in our two students.


----------

